# Piano Improv



## codex0 (Jul 12, 2005)

www.download.com/goddard


----------



## David A Sercel (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi,  

Ive listened to your music several times before from download.com, you have some very nice pieces! 

I play the piano also, mainly classical, and I especially enjoy playing Chopin and Liszt, and also Bachs organ works (rearranged slightly for piano). 

David


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 12, 2005)

codex0 said:
			
		

> www.download.com/goddard


 
Hey Cody, great playing! I liked the Racmaninov a lot, you got the 'feel' for it. Keep playing, never stop.


----------



## codex0 (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks for the comments .  I just finalized my fourth CD about a month ago.  If anyone would like one (and the third CD), just send your name and mailing address to 

cody.goddard    ___at___   gmail.com    (not written out for bots)

CDs are on a "pay whatever you feel like" basis.  Nothing expected, anything appreciated.


----------

